# Microspot tad differences



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I was curious if anyone can explain the causes or results from the differences between these two Microspot Auratus tads I have. These are from their first clutch. One is a solid black/dark color and the other is white/transparent. 





Thanks, Chris


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't explain this, but I've noticed this in my banded leucs as well


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe I've read about this on the forum before. I don't think it's been explained at depth. From what I can recall, they don't usually morph out as albinos or anything.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sometimes I notice this among my tinc tads, and they morph out fine. They seem to darken up later on in the morphing process.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you very much!

-Chris


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> I was curious if anyone can explain the causes or results from the differences between these two Microspot Auratus tads I have. These are from their first clutch. One is a solid black/dark color and the other is white/transparent.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


These are UE parents aren't they?

Mine have produced some aberrent tads/froglets as well.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> These are UE parents aren't they?
> 
> Mine have produced some aberrent tads/froglets as well.


Thanks Reef Haven!

Yeah, the parents are from UE. Do all the froglets get their normal coloring and just late to develop their pigmentation like others mentioned? Or have you actually had some morph out differently? Also, have you had much luck with any offspring having the full "microspot"/polka-dot pattern?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My parent frogs do not have any of the bands, just spots. I have only morphed a few so far and they have been just a few large spots.

Here is one of my aberrant tads and how he looks since morphing. I have another tad that looks the same that has yet to morph and one that looks like yours with no pigment. I would not be surprised if yours morphs full albino.
Guess we need to find another line, since these are likely brother sister pairings. I'll email Elaine and Mark to see if they are all from one pairing.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks again!

I really appreciate the pics too!

You've got me even more curious now. 

-Chris


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Pm'd a response from Elaine to you.


----------

